# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [Rouen] Cherche famille d accueil pour 4 rats males et 3 femelles

## Xianghua76

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							






 Bonjour,

C est le coeur tres lourd que je fais ca.... Mais je n ai plus de solution. 

Je suis une ancienne eleveuse de rats domestiques, une passionnee, qui a maintenant des rats uniquement pour compagnie.

Suite a une separation debut aout, j ai du demenager avec tous mes animaux.

J ai dans la foulee perdu mon emploi et je dois retourner vivre dans le sud de la france (je suis de rouen pour le moment). Pour diverses raisons, mes rats ne me suivront pas.

Je cherche donc une famille pour 4 males:
- berlin, 1 an, hooded agouti standard
- tokyo, 1 an, son frere, hooded canelle standard
- minus, environ 8/10 mois, berkshire dumbo noir
- cortex, environ 6 mois, hooded noir dumbo

Et 3 femelles (j en ai 5, j en garde 2 sinon mon coeur va exploser):
- cara, 2 ans, siamoise dumbo
- michoko, 2 ans, irish agouti standard
- minuit, 2 ans, irish noire standard

Les femelles sont donc en fin de vie, surtout minuit. 

A donner avec, je n ai que cage/biberon. 0 accessoires, j expliquerais pourquoi a la famille d accueil. Je donne aussi des gros biberons d 1L, neufs, ainsi qu une petite cage qui me servait pour les malades. 

Je suis donc de Rouen, je pars dans 1 mois. 

Merci.

----------


## Xianghua76

Personne ?

Je suis desesperee la....

----------


## titia20090

Hello, 

Pour quand est prévu ton déménagement? (oups, dans un mois tu as dit... Au temps pour moi) 
Est-ce que tu peux mettre des photos de tes loulous et décrire leur comportement, histoire de provoquer un coup de coeur? 
Est-ce que tu accepterais que les mâles soient adoptés par 2?

----------


## Xianghua76

Bonjour,
Oui les males peuvent partir séparément. Je prendrais des photos des que je peux.
Meme si qqun veut bien les prendre en famille d accueil ce serait deja ca...
La je suis vraiment dans la m**** si je 'e trouve personne.

----------


## Xianghua76

J ai des photos des males.....je ne sais pas comment les mettre sur le forum depuis mon.

Je garde les femelles mais je dois vraiment trouver quelqu'un pour les males. Il me reste 1 semaine...

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,
pour mettre une photo 
Comment ajouter une photo à message
Sur un téléphone, il faut choisir la version classique, pas la version mobile, je crois.
Peut-être que des associations, spécialisées ou non en NAC pourraient vous aider, ici vous pouvez trouver des contacts https://www.secondechance.org/refuge/recherche

----------

